# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Поделитесь своим смыслом жизни?

## Moon

Расскажите, кто нашёл хоть что-то похожее на смысл именно для себя? 
Для чего вы живёте? 

Как я себе это представляю: 
Смысл - это то, что ты делаешь ради какой-то цели. 
На примере учёбы в школе/универе и тд. Ученик встаёт рано утром, готовит уроки, покупает тетрадки и тд всё ради того, что бы получить образование. Конечная цель, смысл всех его действий, трудов, побед и лишений - стать образованным человеком. Это такой... Мини-смысл. Ребёнку большее и не нужно.. 

Занялась вот поиском своей конечной цели. Нахрена я страдаю, радуюсь, побеждаю и тд?.. 
Неужели я кошечка/собачка? Им плевать. Они просто едят, спят и тд
Не хочу, вдруг, будучи пенсионеркой ( если повезёт) начать сходить с ума от того, что все вокруг ( мои знакомые) мрут, и мой конец близок, а я вот вообще хз зачем это всё было?!.. 
Я и сейчас хз, конечно.. Но есть время обдумать этот момент, прийти к какому-то решению, может и временному, но решению. Изменюсь я - поменяться и смысл может.. Но пока вот так.

Знаю, это популярная здесь тема. Но здесь больше вероятности на честность.. 
Может что изменилось у кого-то?

----------


## culexus

Два человека собрались заснять шторм на море, для чего оправились на пару дней на побережье. Когда они вернулись - их спросили: как дела? Вот что они:

Первый сказал, что всё паршиво. Приехали на море - а там штиль, первый день он проторчал на берегу в ожидании шторма, обгорел, его хватил тепловой удар. Второй день он помнит смутно - из-за усталости и разбитости, но шторма в лбом случае так и не приключилось.

Второй сказал, что шторма - не было, но... с утра он сходил искупаться, затем побродил по берегу, собрал ракушек, познакомился с местными, те сказали ему, что шторм, судя по погоде и их опыту - очень маловероятен, так что вряд ли случится его нынче запечатлеть. После того человек еще немного поболтался на берегу, а затем пошел в прибрежное селение - прошелся по базару, где вдоволь напробовался вкуснейших и спелейших фруктов, и прочих явств, так что даже и в забегаловку на обед не тянуло, затем вечером сходил в гости к новым знакомым местным - посидели, выпили вина, поговорили, песни попели под гитару и треск костра... Второй день - ухаживал за своим напарником : ) Сгонял за лекарствами, местные притащили какую-то дрянь вонючую - обмазать сгоревшие участки кожи - и хоть та и жутко воняла, но помогла. Купил на рынке айрана - отпаивал товарища, после обеда, когда товарища попустило - сходил еще раз на море - искупаться и потом собирать вещи для отъезда. В общем, шторма он как и его товарищ - не заснял, но зато у него куча других снимков других событий.

Вот, собственно, про "смысл жизни" как про цель. Так или иначе - добиваясь целей или нет - мы живем, и можем это делать полноценно в любых обстоятельствах.

Совершенно глупо кидаться в крайности, как то - утверждать, что жизнь лишена смысла, если нет цели и достижений, как и утверждать то, что в жизни надо избегать целей и достижений, что, якобы и приведет вас к счастью. Нет, ни то, ни другое не делает ничего, кроме как ограничивает вас - одно рамками цели, другое - рамками вашего бездействия. Но если вам удастся понять и прочувствовать ценность самого момента присутствия в жизни - вы в любом из них сможете найти нечто удивительное - даже в том, что называют страданием и болью. Если сможете это осознать - вас более невозможно будет ограничить - вы будете жить каждым мгновением полно.

Жизнь - может быть блужданием в стенах лабиринта; а может - и безграничным горизонтом вариантов. Но как вы воспринимаете жизнь - зависит от вас. Вот что следует понять и чему стоило бы научиться человеку.

----------


## Moon

Разве это про смысл?..
Вы верно говорите, но о другом, имхо. 

Хочется чего-то такого, что обозначило бы меня! То, что подчинит, так или иначе, под себя все мои действия и мысли. Чего-то большего, чем планы на завтра или через год.. 
Наслаждаться моментом, ситуацией это очень верное решение, но оно «слепо». 
Как не думать о «завтра»?..

----------


## culexus

В самом конечном "завтра" ты так или иначе - мертва. Поэтому открой глаза на происходящее прямо сейчас прямо сейчас.

----------


## jozh

Я думаю, что какой-то глобальный, величественный СМЫСЛ с большой буквы нужен не мне, а моей гордыне. Типа, я не просто так тут существую, а выполняю Миссию колоссальной важности!) На самом деле, конечно, нет. И в поисках смирения перед этим, внутренней умиротворенности другими вещами - тоже есть смысл.) Конечно, не опускать себя до уровня кошечки-собачки, но и не раздувать собственную сверхзначимость. culexus очень-очень прав в том, что в будущем нас (нынешних) нет и быть не может. Будут какие-то "другие мы". Если вообще будут. Так что, приспосабливать наше сегодняшнее понимание смысла к будущему - не очень разумно. ИМХО.

----------


## jozh

Еще, в тему :Smile: 

Мы все умрем. Надежды нет. 
Но смерть потом прольет публично 
На нашу жизнь обратный свет, 
И большинство умрет вторично. 

Игорь Губерман

----------


## Moon

> В самом конечном "завтра" ты так или иначе - мертва. Поэтому открой глаза на происходящее прямо сейчас прямо сейчас.


 Так можно сказать о всех. И Земля конечна, и вселенная, и.. 
Я это понимаю. 
Хотела бы я, чтоб был реальный смысл))) Всей нашей вселенной и тд. Но я его вряд ли узнаю. 
Вот, хочу найти хотя бы свой микро-смысл. 
Типа: кто-то Живёт ради детей, кто-то ради помощи другим людям и тд. Ни один из известных мне смыслов других людей, не близок. Да и знаю я всего парочку.. Может даже это вообще всё. ( дети/помощь)

----------


## culexus

> Так можно сказать о всех. И Земля конечна, и вселенная, и.. 
> Я это понимаю. 
> Хотела бы я, чтоб был реальный смысл))) Всей нашей вселенной и тд. Но я его вряд ли узнаю. 
> Вот, хочу найти хотя бы свой микро-смысл. 
> Типа: кто-то Живёт ради детей, кто-то ради помощи другим людям и тд. Ни один из известных мне смыслов других людей, не близок. Да и знаю я всего парочку.. Может даже это вообще всё. ( дети/помощь)


 Я ничего же не навязываю - это совершенно бессмысленно делать. Я говорю о том, о чем когда-то размышлял сам и к чему пришел - и пришел я к тому, что само существование глупо втискивать в какие-то ограниченные рамки, оно - существование - и заключается в изменениях и бесконечных вариациях. Я был весьма настойчив в своих изысканиях и максимально беспристрастен, я изучал всё, до чего мог дотянуться, дабы не пропустить что-то. Кроме того, я всегда мог "войти" в положение других и оценить их воззрения и мотивы - во всем. Так, я никогда не отрицал определенной ценности чужих чаяний и предпочтений, но в то же время - ничего не может быть бесконечным и универсальным, кроме того, я на практике испробовал множество вариантов - так, например, я испытывал различные музыкальные стили, какие на первый взгляд и подход лично мне казались неинтересными, но я, стараясь понять что именно цепляет других в той или иной музыке, открывал для себя, что - да, можно найти очень много интересного и в том, что тебе непонятно и неблизко, достаточно лишь не ограничивать себя своими привычками, а быть открытым. Но чем больше я принимал, тем яснее становилось то, что это всё многочисленные варианты а нет никаких оснований их отрицать. Вместе с тем, очевидно, что среди всего этого множества могут быть и взаимоотрицающие вещи, каждая из которых может быть принята, но вместе - они антиномичны.

Это для бинарного мышления выглядит как тупик - как так, разве возможно существование противоречий, разве они могут существовать вместе и одновременно. Но реальность именно что такова : ) Она не накладывает ограничений - ограничения накладывают люди. Очевидно так же и то, что не существует правильного абсолютного варианта, все - относительно, относительно тех или иных вариантов ограничений : ) Разумеется, мои поиски были несколько иными - я уже сказал, что я был беспристрастен и свои ограничения и пристрастия я не рассматривал как критерий истины, чего не скажешь о вас, *Moon* - независимо от того, понимаете ли вы это или нет. Вы стремись не к истине, а к некоемому психологическому комфорту - вы стремитесь найти нечто, что позволит вам не задумываться об общем, а напротив - хотели бы быть хотя бы субъективно "правой", иметь ощущение такое, которое вам будет говорить: да, я на правильном пути. Увы, но это недостижимо, так как реальность неизбежно подкидывала, подкидывает и будет подкидывать любому человеку массу не влезающих в его личные рамки вариантов, вы будете раздражаться этими чужими вариантами, негодовать может быть, отрицать их и, возможно, даже уничтожить оппонента, чтобы он глаза не мозолил своей неправильностью : ) Но это, как должно быть вы понимаете - бесполезно. Хуже того - вы сами не являетесь какой-то раз и навсегда определенной сущностью, вы сами изменяетесь, и завтра вы можете стать врагом себе вчерашней : )

Вот так и получается, что остановить, запечатать мгновение, чтобы всегда всё было в кайф - не получается в принципе. Нет сомнений, на какой-то период жизни можно обрести более-менее стабильное впечатление "хорошести и правильности" жизни, но это - явление временное, и люди, в общем-то, всю жизнь так и скачут от одного такого момента к другому, пытаясь понять - почему ж у них получается постоянно в нем пребывать? Это и есть ваша тоска о МЕГАЦЕЛИ на всю жизнь : )

Но вы ставите задачу, исходя из неверных данных - поэтому и нет верного ответа.

Очень важно так же понять, что любая конечная, конструктивная цель предполагает именно что КОНЕЦ. А что - дальше? ЧТо делать после достижения этой цели? Я часто спрашиваю таких "целеустремленных", грезящих ОКОНЧАТЕЛЬНЫМ ОТВЕТОМ НА ВОПРОС ЖИЗНИ, ВСЕЛЕННОЙ И ВСЕГО ТАКОГО, людей: ну, положим вы добились всего, чего только хотели - что дальше? : ) А дальше - нужна новая цель. И жизнь - это и есть эта бесконечность.

Посему, вместо того, чтобы тратить время на выбирание жизненных целей - не разумнее ли просто жить, наслаждаться моментом своей бытийности? Даже тогда, когда эта бытийность не соответствует ожиданиям и целям? Ведь все равно вы весь такой "несоответствующий" - ЕСТЬ.

Некоторые превратно понимают это таким образом, что в таком случае они бессмысленны, но относительно чего опять же они делают такой вывод? И понимают ли, что вывод такой возможен только ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО задаваемых ими же ограничений, а вовсе не в силу, так сказать - конструкции Жизни, которая как раз таки приемлет все варианты? И при этом наивно претендует в своих относительных вопросах - на абсолютность : )

Понимаете? Проблема с ответом на ваш вопрос заключается не в том, что жизнь какая-то "не такая", а в том, что вы задаете бессмысленный вопрос : ) С тем же успехом я мог бы думать, что Земля - это диск, который покоится на слонах или чем там, и, исходя из таких представлений - задавал бы вам вопрос - а какова длина окружности этого диска Земли. На что вы, образованная и подкованная, могли бы мне сказать: чувак, но ведь Земля - это вовсе не диск, никакой "длины окружности", соответственно, попросту нет... ты задаешь мне вопрос из неверных представлений о Земле : )))



Я бы, кстати, обиделся : )))))))))

----------


## 4ёрный

Самое смешное, что именно смерть в определённое время и в определённом месте и может быть целью. А сама жизнь и процесс перемещения до тех координат пространство-время совсем роли не играет.

----------


## culexus

> Самое смешное, что именно смерть в определённое время и в определённом месте и может быть целью. А сама жизнь и процесс перемещения до тех координат пространство-время совсем роли не играет.


 Для кого или чего это может быть целью? ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО кого или чего? И если оно - относительно чего бы то ни было - то относительно чего-то другого - оно уже может иметь совершенно иной смысл.

В этом и проблема относительности - она многовариантна, все, что может мечущееся сознание человека - это метаться между этими вариантами, выбирая и каждый раз не удовлетворяясь в полной мере - ведь остается еще прорва вариантов, в том числе - чтоб их! - противоречащих каким-то другим вариантам.

Еще вариант - как следует упороться своим вариантом и просто пытаться всё остальное реагировать. Но это тоже не прокатывает...

Да, тут не без пощёчин и зуботычин,
Впрочем, легчайших, так что не кличь врачей.
Сколько б ты ни был зычен и предназначен –
А все равно найдутся погорячей.

Мальчик, держись за поручень, мир не прочен.
Ладно, не увенчают – так хоть учтут.
Выставочен как ни был бы, приурочен –
А все равно же вымучен, что уж тут.

Звонче не петь, чем Данте для Беатриче.
Нынче – ни Дуче, ни команданте Че.
Как бы ты ни был вычерчен – ты вторичен;
Тысячен, если мыслить в таком ключе.

Ты весь из червоточин, из поперечин,
Мелочен очень, сколько ни поучай.
Как бы ты ни был точен и безупречен –
Вечности не оставят тебе на чай.

И не мечтай, что Бог на тебя набычен,
Выпучен, как на чучело, на чуму.
Как бы ты ни был штучен – а ты обычен.
А остальное знать тебе ни к чему.

----------


## 4ёрный

Маяковский?

----------


## culexus

> Маяковский?


 Вера Полозкова

----------


## Moon

> Я бы, кстати, обиделся : )))))))))


 Занятный вы человек)

Нет, я выбираю не обижаться)) 
Это ваше мнение и я сама о нём спросила. И мне ваши мысли кажутся интересными. 


Не знаю, зачем мне знать смысл своей жизни? Зачем он нужен. 
Может это просто ещё одна попытка победить страх? 
Я не знаю для чего я живу. Меня даже раздражает факт того, что я могу задавать себе такие вопросы. Вообще думать об этом. 
Может, узнай я, на кой чёрт всё это, мне не было бы так страшно идти к концу? Своему, своих близких. К концу дня, к концу фильма... Ненавижу концы, короче) 

А здесь и сейчас я не живу уже очень давно. И знаю об этом не первый день, конечно же. Однако не видя будущего - я прям хз. 

Прекрасно себя чувствую, когда появляется цель/смысл. Например мы планируем отдых. Через неделю. 
Кипишь! Искра! Буря!) Я вся в делах, жизнь кипит... Ещё бы, столько сделать нужно!.. Приезжаем на место отдыха - ступор. И что дальше?.. Хорошо, если это какой-то город. Быстро погуглить и бегом по достопримечательностям. 
А если это море... Ппц. Валяться как тюлень я не могу физически. Меня ломает. 

Вот и задалась я этим вопросом. Найти свою цель/смысл, но только чуть более вперёд, чем на недельку. 
В конце концов конкретно этот вопрос никак и никто не может проверить, в отличии от формы Земли. К сожалению(

----------


## culexus

> Занятный вы человек)
> 
> Нет, я выбираю не обижаться)) 
> Это ваше мнение и я сама о нём спросила. И мне ваши мысли кажутся интересными. 
> 
> 
> Не знаю, зачем мне знать смысл своей жизни? Зачем он нужен. 
> Может это просто ещё одна попытка победить страх? 
> Я не знаю для чего я живу. Меня даже раздражает факт того, что я могу задавать себе такие вопросы. Вообще думать об этом. 
> ...


 Есть такой анекдот:

Умирает человек, попадает в рай. Его встречает апостол Петр.
Человек его и спрашивает: - Простите, что вас беспокою, но у меня к вам есть один вопрос...
Апостол: - Слушаю вас.
- Я прожил довольно долгую жизнь, но так и не понял одного. Скажите, в чем был смысл моей жизни?
- ...Вам правда нужно это знать?
- Очень!
- Кхм... Ну, помните, вы 1973 году ехали в поезде Москва-Краснодар?
- Э-э... ну...
- И вы еще познакомились в купе с попутчиками.
- Наверное...
- И вы пошли вместе в вагон-ресторан.
- Д-да...
- А за соседним столиком сидела женщина.
- Возможно...
- И она попросила вас передать ей соль.
- ...Допустим...
- Нет, вы точно передали ей соль.
- Хорошо. Но смысл-то жизни в чем?..
- ...Ну вот!

: )

Я когда-то очень давно этот анекдот услышал, и считал, что это ирония такая. А сейчас... сейчас я бы даже так не сказал... : ))) Ну в свете всего ранее сказанного мной : )

Да и вообще, по прошествии энного количества лет моей жизни многие вещи становятся на свои места. Я и раньше, в молодости, дошедши умом до своих "открытий" понимал, что чрезмерно ерзать не стоит - ни по какому поводу, а сейчас и вовсе считаю, что всё происходило именно так, как и следовало. Нет, вариантов множество могло быть, но и тот, что случился - ничем не хужее прочих.

И в любом случае - у меня всегда была масса возможностей, а уж то, что я сам выбрал - так на то Я и Я : ) Единственный и неповторимый. Как и все прочие люди.

Так что париться я никому не рекомендую. И даже если паришься - в этом тоже своя ценность есть, своё очарование : )

Надо только уметь его видеть.

Передать соль - можно по-разному, *Moon*. Если ты не живешь вздесьисейчас, то это, конечно - незначительная мелочь может быть, на фоне всяких очень-важных-целей : ) но стоит расслабиться - и даже простой жест обретает свой смысл и красоту : )

----------


## oneway

Не претендую на истинность, но, исходя из ваших, Moon, слов, могу предположить, что вы испытываете недовольство собой, которое компенсируете целенаправленной, осмысленной деятельностью. Причем причина самого недовольства может заключаться в неудачах при достижении целей в прошлом. Похоже, в вашем мышлении установилась тесная связь деятельности и самооценки. Если однажды вы разубедитесь в реальности этой связи, вопрос смысла жизни, поиска какой-то значимой цели перестанет вас беспокоить. Вы успокоитесь и сможете жить и комфортно себя чувствовать, как говорят вам выше, "в здесь и сейчас". Ирония в том, что пока есть эта связь, есть и сильная мотивация к достижению целей, хотя цена неудач высока. В обратном случае - такой сильной мотивации не будет, но и достигать цели будет проще в отсутствие страха провала, побуждающего излишне суетиться, совершая необдуманные действия.

----------


## June

Я на днях послушал пару интервью, одно с Андреем Макаревичем, другое с Антоном Долинным, где оба описали каждый свой собственный момент, в который они поняли, чем вообще стоит заниматься в жизни. Рекомендую посмотреть, там буквально фрагменты длиной в несколько минут каждый:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z67l553nnSI&t=292s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91yZNamfN1I&t=2380s

Конечно, эти смыслы не могут быть универсальными. На большинство детей пластинка с песнями Beatles произведёт меньшее впечатление, чем, например, стаканчик мороженого или шоколадка. А Макаревич понял, чем ему с этой минуты и до конца жизни следует заниматься. Его конкретный мозг так был устроен. Для него это, наверное, было сильнее, чем любимый наркотик для какого-нибудь торчка. А Долина после просмотра фильма реально трясло. Возможно, какой-то особый ключик и для своего мозга можно найти.

----------


## Moon

> Не претендую на истинность, но, исходя из ваших, Moon, слов, могу предположить, что вы испытываете недовольство собой, которое компенсируете целенаправленной, осмысленной деятельностью.


 Отзываются мне эти ваши слова. Но не скажу, что на 100%. 
Я слаба) 
Я могу «насиловать» себя словами: «надо»; «должна» и тд. 

Буквально сегодня меня поразил рассказ о маленькой девочке, которую водили по врачами ( мёд осмотр для садика). Ничего особенного.. Смысл в том, что её привели в очередной кабинет, врач задаёт вопросы, а девочка молчит. 
Врач удивленно спрашивает, в чём дело?.. А мама отвечает, мол, весь день её мучают: то за уши тянут, то живот мнут и прочие манипуляции. Вот и молчит) 
Концовка слегка забавная. В этой истории врач успокаивает девчушку, а потом достаёт молоток) ( невролог)

Меня реакции девочки удивила. А не кричала, не плакала. Делала, что говорит мама. Но не стала скрывать, что ей неприятно. Выразила это своим молчанием. 
Я в таких случаях делаю вид, что всё нормально. Не показываю своё отношение, не «молчу». 
Может, это одна из причин, почему я недовольна собой? Моё подсознание, истинное «Я» так выражает не согласия с игнорированием чувств, потребностей и тд. 
Не знаю в этом ли дело. Но это точно одна из тем для разговора с психологом.

----------


## oneway

> Может, это одна из причин, почему я недовольна собой? Моё подсознание, истинное «Я» так выражает не согласия с игнорированием чувств, потребностей и тд.


 Могу сказать как это вижу я. Нормальной реакцией на происходящее против воли (насилие) является агрессия. Если по какой-то причине есть запрет на выражение этой агрессии вовне, она никуда не исчезнет, но будет направлена внутрь и/или примет пассивный, неосознаваемый характер. Так что да, недовольство собой, самоуничижение может быть формой такой агрессии в ответ на происходящее в вашей жизни. И эти саморазрушительные тенденции, похоже, компенсируются через погружение в активную деятельность. Тогда я наверное не прав был раньше. Не в успехе/неудачах дело. Деятельность просто занимает ум, отвлекает от самоуничижения. Ну и является своего рода средством сублимации аутоагрессии... Да, об этом хорошо бы поговорить с психологом, хотя можно попробовать и разобраться самостоятельно.

----------


## Белка

А мне просто интересно жить,даже когда все не очень хорошо.Интересно,что дальше будет,жизнь ведь порой 
такие фортеля выкидывает,так заносит на поворотах.А все равно интересно,никогда ведь не знаешь,что будет.
Планируешь,планируешь,а все бац,и перепланировалось.Правильно же говорят :Расскажи Богу о своих планах,
пусть он посмеется.

----------

